# michigan cons



## crimsonwolf90 (May 20, 2007)

heya!  I'm a new one to the fandom and I have no clue if they have any cons around or in Michigan, anyone care to help a poor noob out?


----------



## RokKaiser (May 20, 2007)

Are you looking for con's in general?  or just furry cons?

If you're looking for con's in general:  ColassolCon (cleveland, OH) comes to mind... plus a few others are close by like... Jfax, and Matsuricon also come to mind.  

Although there aren't many (if any) furry con's /in/ michigan... there are plenty around us within driving distance.  AC (in PA) is about a 9 hour drive, MFF (Illinois) about 6, and Morphicon (OH) about 7.  Those times are relative to Northern lower Michigan


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (May 20, 2007)

Ah, thank you very much.^^  I just needed to know about cons in general around michigan.  Thanks again for your help!^^


----------



## Oddy (May 25, 2007)

Rok failed to mention Youmacon (www.youmacon.com) - Detroit's premier anime/manga/gaming experience.

There's also Conclave, which is an anything-goes convention, I believe.

Oh! Don't forget about Ikasucon in Ft. Wayne, IN.

By the way, your icon is awesome, crimson.


----------



## LimeyKat (May 28, 2007)

Eh.. to be more specific since many know detroit is one of a few places to avoid, Youmacon is in *Troy*,  Motor City Comic Con is in *Novi*.
Wizzywigs, an anime store who tends to go to many of the bigger anime cons is in *Ann Arbor*.

http://www.youmacon.com/
http://www.motorcityconventions.com/motor_city_comic_con/
http://www.wizzywig.com/xcart/catalog/index.html


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (May 28, 2007)

quite usefull, thanks again!  And thanks to you too Oddy^^.  I love bleach, what can I say?


----------



## epyrix (Jun 7, 2007)

If you are in the grand rapids area, there is an anime convention at the Allendale campus of GVSU. Its a pretty decent convention, not as big as most, but still a great time. It's the weekend after fathers day, I believe. Their website is http://www.jafax.org.


----------

